# Hitachi TV Usb Videos Not playing Full screen



## Mr.Rafeek (Aug 8, 2021)

I have a Hitachi TV 42 LED. (LE42EC04A). The issue is when a usb is plugged, the list of videos comes left side of the screen and each videos small demo comes on right side. But when we click 'ok', it does n't come full screen instead it gives a click mark. if we click again ok button, the tick mark disappears...not playing in full screen. 
Play button also doesn't work for this... No button works for this purpose.... Fed up really...
What Shall I do?


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Try plugging the USB into a desktop or laptop computer first. Then connect the computer to the TV and use it like an external monitor.


----------

